# Dreizehn Siegel - Die neue Gilde für Einsteiger und Powerzocker



## Abraxasar (4. Februar 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

hiermit stelle ich die *Dreizehn-Siegel *vor, eine neue Gilde in Azeroth. Die Gilde bietet alles, was ich mir von einer Gilde erwartet, aber in der Form noch nicht gefunden hatte:

- Wappenrock
- Gildentresor mit täglicher Entnahme von einem Stapel je Charakter
- Bezahlung von Reparaturen bis max. 1 Gold pro Tag pro Charakter
- Teamspeak Clan-Server
- Organisierte Gruppentrainings für Einsteiger
- Gemeinsame Events
- Eigene Webseite Dreizehn Siegel

Du kannst Dich voll einbringen und beim Aufbau behilflich sein oder einfach nur in einem netten Klima Dein Spiel spielen, denn Du bist die Gilde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da ich das Spiel selbst erst seit einigen Wochen spiele sind die meisten Mitglieder noch Lowlevel, denn die 70er trifft man ja nicht überall. Wer sich schon immer einmal in einer Gilde engagieren wollte ist hier genau richtig.

Auf Eure Anmeldung freut sich

Abraxasar
Gildenmeister


----------

